# How to Find a Direct IP for a Website?



## Techdrew (Jan 16, 2006)

How to Find a Direct IP for a Website? Like for www.yahoo.com?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to the command prompt and type *ping www.yahoo.com*
It will give the IP address. To use the IP in your browser, type *http://209.73.186.238*


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If you use firefox, there's a nifty little extension called ShowIP, which can be found here. I use it often, as it's much easier than using a DNS<=>IP program.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You can also use nslookup to query the site's DNS and find out the IP, though ShowIP is nifty. Just be warned that big sites that get a lot of traffic may use several IP addresses due to load balancing and what not.


----------

